# Back on board



## DreamChaser (Mar 22, 2016)

I'm back fellas


----------



## snake (Mar 22, 2016)

Welcome back!


----------



## DreamChaser (Mar 22, 2016)

Dam this board has changed


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 22, 2016)

Where the hell were ya?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 22, 2016)

Welcome back. Did you catch your dreams while you where gone?


----------



## SuperBane (Mar 22, 2016)

Welcome back. Yes lots of changes but stagnation is sure to kill. If you aren't growing you're dying ...


----------



## DreamChaser (Mar 22, 2016)

Went to prison.... lol


----------



## Jada (Mar 22, 2016)

Welcome back


----------



## mugzy (Mar 22, 2016)

Prison? I hope you weren't involved in GH15 garbage. Welcome back.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 22, 2016)

hows your ass?


----------



## Infantry87 (Mar 23, 2016)

DreamChaser said:


> Went to prison.... lol



Least your honest about it. Hope your butt still makes a sound when you fart. If not, I'm sorry.


----------



## DreamChaser (Mar 23, 2016)

Infantry87 said:


> Least your honest about it. Hope your butt still makes a sound when you fart. If not, I'm sorry.



Assholes still nice and tight 
Need to get under a squat rack though
Fuk all the boards have changed soo much I'm overwhelmed


----------



## mickems (Mar 23, 2016)

Welcome back DreamChaser.


----------



## losieloos (Mar 23, 2016)

Welcome back guy


----------



## stonetag (Mar 24, 2016)

Welcome back dude.


----------



## DreamChaser (Mar 25, 2016)

Thanks fellas glad to be back


----------



## jim222 (Jun 3, 2016)

hey, im newbie


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jun 16, 2016)

Welcome back DC, guess I should have posted up I was back too lol


----------



## AlphaD (Jun 16, 2016)

DC thanks for that ass in prison.............welcome back


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jun 16, 2016)

welcome home bud


----------



## DreamChaser (Jun 16, 2016)

jim222 said:


> hey, im newbie


Welcome to the board


HollyWoodCole said:


> Welcome back DC, guess I should have posted up I was back too lol


Glad your back hwc


AlphaD said:


> DC thanks for that ass in prison.............welcome back


Shhh you wasn't suppose to tell anyone that was a one time thing 


grizzldsealpoacher said:


> welcome home bud



Thanks bro


----------

